# minimize disturbance



## Evi

Γεια σας

Ελαχιστοποιώ, μειώνω την ενόχληση...?
Θα ήθελα να το μεταφέρω στα Ελληνικά, με την βοήθεια σας. 

Contestants must minimize disturbance to snakes and their habitat.

Οι διαγωνιζόμενοι οφείλουν να περιορίσουν στο ελάχιστο οιεσδήποτε παρεμβάσεις προς τα φίδια και το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον.

Ευχαριστώ


----------



## ireney

Άλλο παρέμβαση άλλο "disturbance" ε;  Κανονικά, κατ' εμέ, στα Ελληνικά χρειαζόμαστε άλλο ουσιαστικό για τα φίδια κι άλλο για το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον. "Όχληση" ίσως ή (το δημωδέστερον και ουχί αρχαιοπρεπές), "ενόχληση" για τα φίδια (μπορεί να κολλήσει όμως και στο περιβάλλον) και "διαταραχή" ή "διατάραξη" για το περιβάλλον.


----------



## Evi

ireney said:


> Άλλο παρέμβαση άλλο "disturbance" ε;  Κανονικά, κατ' εμέ, στα Ελληνικά χρειαζόμαστε άλλο ουσιαστικό για τα φίδια κι άλλο για το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον. "Όχληση" ίσως ή (το δημωδέστερον και ουχί αρχαιοπρεπές), "ενόχληση" για τα φίδια (μπορεί να κολλήσει όμως και στο περιβάλλον) και "διαταραχή" ή "διατάραξη" για το περιβάλλον.



Η λέξη minimize σημαίνει μειώνω, όμως δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω, ή και το ελαχιστοποιώ.


----------



## ireney

Evi said:


> Η λέξη minimize σημαίνει μειώνω, όμως δεν μπορώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω, ή και το ελαχιστοποιώ.



Φοβάμαι ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι εννοείς μ' αυτήν την πρόταση. To "minimize" σημαίνει "ελαχιστοποιώ" ή "ευτελίζω" (σημασία που δεν μας ενδιαφέρει σ' αυτήν την περίπτωση). Το "μειώνω" είναι το "reduce". Γιατί δεν μπορείς να τα χρησιμοποιήσεις;


----------



## GreekNative

Καλησπέρα σας.

Συμφωνώ με την ορθή και κυριολεκτική χρήση του "ελαχιστοποιώ", την οποία προτείνει η Ireney, πρέπει να συμφωνήσω όμως και με την Evi ότι η λέξη αυτή, σε αυτό το context, θα ηχούσε περίεργα. Σε μία απόπειρα πιο ελεύθερης μετάφρασης, λοιπόν, που να αποδίδει όμως την αγγλική πρόταση σε Ελληνικά που δεν "ξενίζουν", θα πρότεινα το εξής " ... θα πρέπει να αποφεύγουν, κατά το δυνατό, να ενοχλούν τα φίδια και να διαταράσσουν το φυσικό τους περιβάλλον".


----------



## winegrower

Για μένα είναι μια χαρά η μετάφραση της Evi:"Οι διαγωνιζόμενοι οφείλουν να περιορίσουν ή να μειώσουν στο ελάχιστο τις οιεσδήποτε ή τυχόν ενοχλήσεις προς τα φίδια...


----------



## phoenix33

Καλησπέρα Evi. 
Θα συμφωνήσω με τον GreekNative. Η απόδοσή του μου φαίνεται πιο ακριβής και ακούγεται καλύτερα στα ελληνικά.


----------

